# 2cool Contest winner -> Hail to the chief (charlie)



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

congrats to chiefcharlie on winninng last month's photo contest!
charlie submitted a nice one (uh, after a couple tries! lol )

chief, now you get to choose or help choose a topic for this month. Shout out a couple ideas to me in pm, or I can throw some ideas your way for you to consider also if you want.

here is his submission - Sea Treasures


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Very nice job...*

No doubt that some time and preparation went into the shot. Very well balanced and a great theme for the board. Congratulations.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Good job Chief, really neat picture!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Congrats, ChiefCharlie! That's an awesome arrangement with a captivating theme.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Nice job Chief...you obviously put a lot of work into your picture...congratulations!!


----------



## trout chaser (Oct 21, 2005)

Congratulations, nice job


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

congrats!


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Who would not vote for gold coins.....that is just cool. Great job!!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Congratulations!*

Very nice picture Chief. Even though it is a still life, it does have an adventurous feel to it. Great composition and lighting too.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Ya can tell Chief went to alot of trouble putting this pic together.
He literally spent YEARS gathering stuff because someday HE knew He would enter a Still life photographic contest hosted by a fishing website .and he would enter this pic.

That my friends is Planning ahead. 

kidding with ya chief. Good job

Dave


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Heck ya. the stories that go with the pic are great! Cograts Chief!


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

Well Done, Great Picture!!!!!!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Thank you everyone....Robs and I just returned from Rockport and Sargent.....

Cutter, I will pm you with a thought or two this eveing.....Thanks again...it was fun...I appreciate the kind words and encouragement.....


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

You are a man of many talents, Charlie. Congrats, my friend ... a well-earned winner!

Bob


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Way to go Chief! Tonight I noticed the red in the picture. I see something different every time. Wish I could see all the stories that go with those treasures.


GCB


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Congrats Chief! Nicely done.


----------

